# ADA to have a new logo?....



## Dan Crawford (14 Mar 2011)

Taken from Reef Builders http://reefbuilders.com/2011/03/11/aqua ... mano-logo/


----------



## Stu Worrall (14 Mar 2011)

yup, its on their newspage.  prefer the old one myself


----------



## Tony Swinney (14 Mar 2011)

Yeah, i saw they had rebranded.  All a bit to "sci-fi futuro" for me - I'm with Stu and prefer the original one.

Tony


----------



## George Farmer (14 Mar 2011)

I saw it a while ago on Viktor's Flickr.  

http://www.flickr.com/photos/viktorlant ... /lightbox/

It'll take a while to get used to it; like anything so familiar that changes.  I like it.


----------



## Ben M (14 Mar 2011)

I quite like the new logo, it looks quite modern.

cheers


----------



## Themuleous (14 Mar 2011)

Its looks very 'electronic' to me, which is what you'd expect from the Japanese I guess.  Prefer the old one personally!

Sam


----------



## Garuf (14 Mar 2011)

I was under the impression it had changed to try and stop eastern fakes. I don't like it myself, looks like it should be on an 80's quattro, I suspect the brand logo change could also be something to do with a whole raft of new equipment in a new style.


----------



## Garuf (14 Mar 2011)

Okay, I didn't read the link... fifty points from griffendor.


----------



## GreenNeedle (17 Mar 2011)

Lol I think you are closer Garuf.  A bit of a cover up to say it is to stop fakes.  People will still buy the fake stuff with old logos and those who make the fakes will just change the logo they use as well. lol.

Saying that I've never seen a 'fake' with an ADA logo on it.  Seen the 'knock offs' without the logo.

I'll bet the price goes up   People will want the latest 'number plate' 

AC


----------



## Garuf (17 Mar 2011)

I was actively searching for fakes when it first happened and couldn't find anything that could even be considered a knock off, with the exception of the non-branded stuff, but I suppose that we don't see what the market is like else where. China etc. seems to have a much higher tolerance for fakes, you can pick up ltd. edt. teeshirts that here would set you back £40+ for £6 and they don't seem to have any consideration for licensing or theft of intellectual properties or anything.


----------



## NeilW (21 Mar 2011)

Personally I think the original ITC Avant Garde and elegant vector is more timeless and classic then some typeface you'd find on the side of a space shuttle, American missile system or Thunderbirds rocket. Also seems odd for them to say its to prevent fakes instead just confidently rebranding their identity when it only needs someone with a scanner and vector trace to copy it. 

I found this though which I like (but not the centred alignment);





source;http://www.adana.co.jp/en/products/

apologies for my nerdery


----------



## Garuf (21 Mar 2011)

The more I think about it the more it seems logical that they're about to totally change the aesthetic overall, lots more black and more modern futuristic style product lines.


----------

